# What do you expect from Eddy now?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

For this upcoming season and in his prime.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

20, 10.

He needs to improve on the rebounding part and also learn to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What I expect to see and what I want to see are two very different things. 

I expect to see about 20 and 9, but I want to see at least 10-11 rpg, and have a percentage of those not come from missed FTs, which are stat-padding and not a measure of actual rebounding ability. I really want to see him get to about 2 bpg, and average more assists than turnovers as well.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree in principle with Krstic*

I expect to see 22 and 7.5. What the Knicks NEED to see is 9+ boards and an improved passing and defensive game. He'll never be Oakley with his defense and he'll never be a passer like Shaq, but he absolutely must get MUCH better than he is. 22 ppg with the rest of his game unchanged will NOT make the Knicks a winner but 20 ppg with a better all around game will certainly be big.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I expect about 22 ppg and 6.8 rpg. Horrible rebounder and no desire to check guys out. What I expect from Eddy is to lead the damn Knicks to the playoffs and stop messing around. Become a dominator. I could careless if he doesn't pass well out of double teams, as long as he can seal his man and establish position, power to the rim.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

The same as usual... I never complained about his offense and I'm sure you guys aren't surprised by what he did on the offensive end.

But my whining about Curry since his bulls days are still there...
Rebound please, you're 7'0 not 5'0
Less turnover please... you've been in the NBA for how long?
Less offensive fouls please.
Better man help
Better defensive rotator 
Better clog in the middle
Just put more effort on defense.
Same weaknesses since his days as a bull.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I expect for Curry to play some defense. Improve his help defense. And rebound the ball better. I understand we have David Lee but I want to see a more defensive-minded intimidator in the paint. And would shotblocking it be asking too much? Also, he must learn how to pass out of a double-team.

I expect 20ppg, 10rpg and a few assist.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Prepare to be disappointed....*

He'll do the 20, but 10 and 3 is a pipe dream


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

curry will never average 10 with the knicks mostly because we have other guys that do a very good job at that already.


im looking for him to get longer streak of 20 plus points per game. 

what i would really like to see him have is around 2 assist per game(1.5-2.0). That would be just great


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

for next season.

I personally couldn't care less what number of rebounds eddy avg. I expect him to go back to his 05-06 form when he outrebounded whomever was matched up against him by masterfully boxing out opposing centers .

i expect 20-22 points a game, about 58% from the field and more importantly i expect the knicks to finish in the top 8 overall offensively mostly because of his overall improvement and effectiveness, but probably not so much better than his stats last season if you cut out novemeber .


in his prime 

25 points 61% fg 9-10 boards 2nd team all nba behind yao or that oden fellow.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Do you ever research your statements?*

Because that one is a load of steaming crap. I went back and checked box scores in 05-06. Curry was eaten up by nearly every decent center he played against on the boards. He really only out rebounded the lower echelon of post players. He was actually better this year. So much for his boxing out mastery. If he becomes a good defender or rebounder, I'll be the first to say I was wrong. Ain't happening.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I expect him to be the same. I cannot see him getting any better. He's just too damn lazy and for the rest of his career will float between mediocrity and flashes of stardom. He's not the total package and never will be. It's the harsh reality.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Do you ever research your statements?*



alphaorange said:


> Because that one is a load of steaming crap. I went back and checked box scores in 05-06. Curry was eaten up by nearly every decent center he played against on the boards. He really only out rebounded the lower echelon of post players. He was actually better this year. So much for his boxing out mastery. If he becomes a good defender or rebounder, I'll be the first to say I was wrong. Ain't happening.



you are funny .

so you really went and checked boxscores from the 05-06 season and can refute this?

http://www.82games.com/0506/05NYK16C.HTM.

your boxscores are lying to you ....and since eddy avg. all of 26 minutes that season , you may not have the most accurate info ...you know since they accumulate their stats by watching the games.

thanks for playing.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I expected better of you, grinch*

A couple of points:

1) Since your link is based on 48 minutes, extrapolated from his 25 minutes, ht result is automatically skewed in his favor. The more minutes one plays, the less effective one becomes per minute. This has been discussed ad nauseum here and other places. It's really indisputable, nearly without exception.

2) The link is an average over the course of the season and in no way compares head to head, which you claim. Check the box scores. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: I expected better of you, grinch*



alphaorange said:


> A couple of points:
> 
> 1) Since your link is based on 48 minutes, extrapolated from his 25 minutes, ht result is automatically skewed in his favor. The more minutes one plays, the less effective one becomes per minute. This has been discussed ad nauseum here and other places. It's really indisputable, nearly without exception.
> 
> ...


reading is still fundamental....the stats are head to head collectively with every center in the league , during the course of the season he matched up with centers every night didn't he? so that it covers a season is only a problem for the logic impaired.

you dont think that he had the same stamina for 2005-06 that he did for 06-07 do you ?

you seem to , which makes you seem naive or ignorant .

he was doctor ordered not to break a sweat for 7 months and then in less than a month he was in the regular season , in 2006-07 he was actually in great shape for a center his size ,in 2005-06 he only played as many as 35 minutes in a game 7 times ...despite clearly being the best center on the roster . he started that season well behind every other player in the nba from a conditioning standpoint and thats why he played less , that he didn't play more wasn't keeping him fresh and to state he was somehow better equipped to play better in 2005-06 to look better in the minutes he played makes you seem like you dont know what you are talking about.


you are talking about almost without exeption , well then obviously this would be it.


also if because his minutes were lower he was able to handle his own on the boards why didn't he have the same success on the boards in previous seasons ?


per 48 min. in 2006-07 he avg. 9.8 and his opposing centers 12.4
in 2004-05 he avg. 9.0 opposing centers 11.7
in 2003-04 he avg. 10.0 opposing centers 12.5

was it really the minutes seeing as he avg. 29 and 28 minutes in 04-05 and 03-04...not at all far from the 26 he garnered in 2005-06.

it was his desire to rebound and box out because in that year he avg. 11.4 vs. 10.6 for opposing centers...feel free to check that against the top centers in the league that year and you will see curry's ability to keep opposing centers from grabbing rebounds was actually excellent.

per 48 minutes at center that season opposing centers grabbed 12.7 against Kaman
13.2 against j. oneal
10.8 against big Z
11 vs. shaq
13 against ben wallace
12.5 vs dalembert
12.6 vs camby
12.4 against duncan
10.6 for yao

12.4 for tyson chandler( who also did significantly better rebounding the ball in more minutes in 2006-07, but wait according to you that cant be the case and its indusputable.)

the only player i saw that were better at center was dwight howard (10.4)

I think 10.6 for eddy is excellent and I also think he did very well on the boards that year but for some reason you have a different opinion.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twist it  any way you want....*

The stats clearly prove that Curry has been horrible on the boards...even by your twisted logic. He had one year that even you can try to make a case for. All in all, he is a horrible rebounder and guys that are typically good at it destroy him on the boards. If you think otherwise, you're just dreaming. Find any people that remotely think the same thing....from fans to scouts....to coaches. He is a bad rebounder. Boxing out? What a joke. The man almost never goes for a rebound or a block because he can't play the game without thinking about what to do. It's too fast.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twist it any way you want....*



alphaorange said:


> The stats clearly prove that Curry has been horrible on the boards...even by your twisted logic. He had one year that even you can try to make a case for. All in all, he is a horrible rebounder and guys that are typically good at it destroy him on the boards. If you think otherwise, you're just dreaming. Find any people that remotely think the same thing....from fans to scouts....to coaches. He is a bad rebounder. Boxing out? What a joke. The man almost never goes for a rebound or a block because he can't play the game without thinking about what to do. It's too fast.


I find it interesting that you seemed to favor 82games.com and their "twisted facts" in most of your arguements against Curry but when submitted fats that favor Curry, it's nothing more than "twisted logic."

I think DaGrinch made an excellent point on something I was going to touch on. Due to the situation the Knicks are in, where we are a top 5 rebounding team, we don't necessarily need Curry to rebound. All we need him to do is just box out and keep the opposing teams big man off the boards. As long as he does that, we'll be fine, so I don't believe Curry has to be a 9rpg-10rpg center.

Next year, I believe he'll average about 24ppg on 55% shooting along with 7rpg-8rpg and maybe 1apg-2apg.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You guys both missed the point.*

Stats are fine...as long as you qualify them. He claimed Curry out rebounded virtual every man he was matched against. I said he was nuts because I ACTUALLY LOOKED AT BOXSCORES and saw where he got out rebounded lots of times. I posted that. That is a FACT. Grinch proceeded to cite an AVERAGE of all the opposing centers vs. Curry. This shows what? I can you.....NOTHING. Its like saying the pond is 12 feet in average depth but in reality, it has one deep spot in the center...the rest is 6 inches deep. If you want to know how deep it is any spot....check that spot. Bottom line is that his statement was patently wrong.

As far as Curry boxing out? I don't see what you astute observers do. He is not a spontaneous player and has trouble with EVERYTHING that requires just reaction. He has to think too much. Boxing out is a reaction. He is poor at it. I watched some games, specifically targeting Curry's boxing out after this all started last season. He actively boxes out rarely.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You guys both missed the point.*



alphaorange said:


> Stats are fine...as long as you qualify them. He claimed Curry out rebounded virtual every man he was matched against. I said he was nuts because I ACTUALLY LOOKED AT BOXSCORES and saw where he got out rebounded lots of times. I posted that. That is a FACT. Grinch proceeded to cite an AVERAGE of all the opposing centers vs. Curry. This shows what? I can you.....NOTHING. Its like saying the pond is 12 feet in average depth but in reality, it has one deep spot in the center...the rest is 6 inches deep. If you want to know how deep it is any spot....check that spot. Bottom line is that his statement was patently wrong.
> 
> As far as Curry boxing out? I don't see what you astute observers do. He is not a spontaneous player and has trouble with EVERYTHING that requires just reaction. He has to think too much. Boxing out is a reaction. He is poor at it. I watched some games, specifically targeting Curry's boxing out after this all started last season. He actively boxes out rarely.


its funny how you can tell a story and seem so convinced of its correctness when you omit some easily recognizable facts.

curry plays 26 mintes a game yet you think by looking at a boxscore of a game 48 minutes long that you can tell how the boards were gathered and by whom while curry was in the game.

you like to cite what i said but i never said he outrebounded them for the entire game , just while he was in it....and that he did , its not hard to have more boards than a guy when you play 10 more minutes and some of those minutes are against the incredibly bad rebounding mo taylor (9.3 reb. vs 13 against for opposing centers that year) I beleive quite a big point of contention among knicks fans that season Mo taylor getting alot of backup center minutes that could have gone to frye.

these are the fun facts you like to leave out when making your point or whatever , you dont want to tell the whole story .

last season was a pretty big regression for curry on the boards and the #'s bear that out clearly , and the coaching staff pretty much gave him a pass on it with a "wait til' next year" sentiment , so I will to and expect better things from his all around game next season starting but not ending with his boardwork , he has shown he can do it .

if you want to continue to say you never saw a difference thats your opinion , and we will just disagree...but basically most people who were really paying attention knew what was going on all that season.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HB said:


> 20, 10.
> 
> He needs to improve on the rebounding part and also learn to stay out of foul trouble.


I would do the moonwalk butt *** naked in the middle of Times Square if Eddie Curry ever averages 20 and 10. :biggrin: No way he will improve his stats in terms of rebounding. I do see his ppg go up slightly from 20, but his rebounding with be his demise. His lack of defense is also up there, he is lazy and does not rotate or attempts to block shots. I don't dislike Eddie, nor do I like him...he is somewhere in between with me though. I hope I'm wrong but I think this is what you going to get from him to this day forward.


----------

